# 2012 Cruze LS - Error Code P0599 - Fan Thermostate



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I had this issue on mine. The computer turns the fans on at full speed to prevent over heating. I believe my dealer had to replace the thermostat to fix the problem. Seeing as you're out of the bumper to bumper warranty you probably won't be covered for it. It's really easy to change if you can do it yourself. The dealer is just going to rip you off if you have them change it for you.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

It is covered under powertrain warranty. Just had mine replaced at 50k miles.


----------



## Tom-Cruze (May 17, 2013)

"P" codes=powertrain
Powertrain Warranty= 5yrs/100,000 miles
Just had my 2011 Cruze repaired @ 56,000 miles.
No charge.


----------



## jdean9717 (Apr 20, 2015)

Tom-Cruze said:


> "P" codes=powertrain
> Powertrain Warranty= 5yrs/100,000 miles
> Just had my 2011 Cruze repaired @ 56,000 miles.
> No charge.


P code just means its related to a powertrain component not that it is covered under powertrain warranty. I would always check with the dealer first. Example Transmission cooler lines are base warranty and engine oil cooler lines are covered under powertrain warranty. When we quote jobs service advisers always have to check what the warranty is for every part.


----------



## tdc (Jan 24, 2014)

Mick said:


> It is covered under powertrain warranty. Just had mine replaced at 50k miles.


Dear Mick, tonyd here, 25Aug2016, ~8:15PM (Eastern DST). My 2012 Cruze LS has begun to show a 'check engine' indicator light. And at the same time, the radiator fan runs @ (what sounds like) high speed. It did this last week also, but recovered for a few days. Said symptoms are steady now, exhibited from a cold (overnight rest) start. (Car was assembled ~mid May 2012). I don't know if powertrain warranty covers this. Any and all comments welcome. Thank you. tonyd.


----------



## tdc (Jan 24, 2014)

31Aug16, ~3:18PM EDST 
Dear Mick, you were right about the powertrain warranty (5yr/60K mile) covering a failed thermostat. 

Dear readers, my Chevrolet dealer checked and repaired my 2012 Cruze LS (1.8L/Auto). (My problem was a 'check engine' indication, with accompanying radiator cooling fan running @ full, (even when starting from cold). They said it was a thermostat stuck open, and replaced said thermostat with a new one. Everything works nice now (no 'check engine'/no fan on all the time). And, covered under my remaining 5yr/60K mile powertrain warranty (no cost to me). I'm so thankful. Best Regards, tonyd\.


----------



## nlr765 (Dec 3, 2021)

Rossichevy said:


> 2012 Cruze LS engine light is on & radiator fan runs constantly even when car is first started and cold. I have a scanner and the error code is P0599. This code refers to the fan thermostat and that makes sense.
> The car is just over two years old with just under 49000 miles on it. So the basic 36000 mile warranty is over. Is this fan thermostat part of the powertrain warranty or any other GM warranty? I have seen other blogs about others having this issue.
> Thanks


2012 Chevy Cruze LS 1.4L
I am currently dealing with this frustrating issue. I just recently replaced my thermostat twice and the housing because it was stuck open, causing me to have no heat and my car never truly warming up. After replacing it I made sure to fill my coolant and properly do all that to make sure no air was in the line. When I had my car on instantly the fan started running at high speed and very loudly even though nothing was overheating, and it popped up a message saying check my gas cap, which I did and it was properly closed. Then to top it off still no heat, all it does is blow out cool air. Have yet to figure out what is wrong and is about to tap out and take it into a shop. But my guess is either ETC sensor, thermostat heater unit, or maybe the cooling fan fuse? Other than I do not know.


----------

